# Garden's started!



## shellbellc (May 11, 2007)

Hubby rototilled last weekend but they were calling for chance of frost so he held off until Wednesday.  He has 41 peppers planted so far.  We have about 8 more to go then 28 tomatoes, 3 egg plant, 4 zucchini, and we'll probably grab an odd ball plant or two...


----------



## jts70 (May 11, 2007)

Congrats!! I hope to get mine in next weekend. Tomatoes,pickling cucs peppers, green beans ,  carrots, two kinds of onion and alot of herbs!


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 11, 2007)

Hope ya not tryin to get one of those government farm subsidies!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Big congrats to ya.  Got my mater and jalapeno (only one each) plant in.  First time grower.


----------



## shellbellc (May 11, 2007)

Actually, they're all hot peppers! I still have to get a couple of regular bell peppers!  I also try and pick early to very late growing schedules for my peps and toms.  We already have to go back and get more landscape cloth and rototil about 10 more feet of garden yet...We're definitely going to be looking for some recipes for hot sauce, hot pepper relish, salsa, you name it...anything to put up hot peppers!!  We always freeze some for home use, we dry some for a sprinkle, but with basically about 50 hot pepper plant, we're going to need some creative products!!


----------



## smoked (May 11, 2007)

yea, were in the process of building a new garden so we are way behind....granted my condition keeps me from working faster.  We do have all of our hot peppers (cayenne, serrano, jalapeno etc...) started, but no place to actually plant them just yet!!!!


----------



## squeezy (May 11, 2007)

What variety of Chiles are ya growing ... pray tell?


----------



## deejaydebi (May 11, 2007)

Shell 
You guys don't like many vegiges huh? Just 4 zuccini?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Smoked -

Wish I could help you hon but your about as far away as you can get and be on the mainland!

Big Hugs!


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 11, 2007)

Mom asked if I wanted some zuccini once, so I went over to the house to get some (stationed at Carswell AFB, TX at the time and I happened to be from FTW, Tx).  Five large brown paper bags of the things  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 were waiting for me.  Rather buy them now.......if I want them.


----------



## shellbellc (May 22, 2007)

Bhut Jolokia
Fatal II
Red Sovina
Aji Benito
Biker Billy
Bulagarian Carrot
Burning Bush
Cayenne Carolina
CochitidatilFish
Hawaiian Sweet Hot
Hot Portugal
Jalapeno Jumbo
Jalapeno Purple
Jamaican Red
Lousiana Hots
Monkey face
Peter red
tabasco greenleaf
ancho
big jim
Grandpa
Inferno Hybrid
Peter yellow
Fajita Hybrid
Paprika Supreme
Billy Goat
Chiltepin
Chiltepin Texas
de Arbol
Hinkle Hatz
Thai Giant
white bullet


----------



## squeezy (May 22, 2007)

Wow! ... now that's a list ... haven't heard of many of them.
You must label all your rows ... I'll bet!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 23, 2007)

That's a lot of peppers!


----------



## smoked (May 23, 2007)

even with the garden I'm building now I don't think I'd have enough room for all those peppers!!!! and here I thought I had alot of starts....guess I figured wrong!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 23, 2007)

Waste not want not!

A lot for one is next to nothing for another ... We have to be thankful for what we have.

Smoked -

I think you've got enough work for yourself right now!


----------



## jts70 (May 23, 2007)

WOW, I am impressed... now that is some variety


----------



## shellbellc (May 23, 2007)

We used to get everything from a local place, then I found Cross Country Nurseries in NJ (on the web).  They have so many varieties of peppers it's unbelievable.  They get delivered right to our doorstep.  We started a few years ago.  Now what I do is we have a list of favorites that I add to every year then I get some different one's.  If there is a standout they will be on the favorite list from last year.  Biker Billy's are a very warm jalapeno with an excellent flavor...they make awesome ABT's.  I think the "brightest" flavor (of the one's I can stand the heat of) are the peter peppers.  I got them as a joke the first year but they are really a super great flavor.  We'll be making our own hot sauce, hot pepper jelly, and pepper relish this year...Last years didn't make it through winter...

http://www.chileplants.com/


----------



## payson (May 23, 2007)

I see you're growing the reigning heat king, the Bhut Jolokia! I ordered one from them as well. That's one squat, bushy, healthy plant! Can't wait to see what the finished products like although I can guarantee I won't be eating much of it!!


----------



## shellbellc (May 23, 2007)

I ordered one but they sent me two!!  I took my husband out to Albuqurque, NM in March for the Fiery Foods & Barbecue Show.  The one stand had a paste made up from it...He dipped a tiny little spoon just barely into it to taste it...He said it had a great flavor but wasn't hot right away...The guy said just wait, it's a creeper...we started walking away and it started, he turned red, sweating, eyes watering, two beers, my margarita, finally died off with a sip of hot bloody mary mix..(I don't get it either).   I'm not sure what we can do with the peppers!  Maybe one in a 10 gallon pot of chili! I'm sure there will be a jar of hot sauce made for those non-believers...


----------

